# RNTF Arrochar, Loch Long. Winter of 2012



## Scattergun (Feb 21, 2013)

With the recent news that the former torpedo range at Arrochar is now to be redeveloped (thanks to Spiritwalker for the heads up), I thought I'd put up some shots I took of the place back in February 2012. Don't let the sunshine fool you, it was bloody cold!







The sleepy village of Arrochar was to take on an unexpected role in 1908, when the Admiralty commissioned the building of a military ordinance depot outside the village which became active in April 1912. Its task was to assist with the manufacturing and testing of torpedoes produced at the Royal Navy’s first torpedo factory, which opened in Greenock in 1910.

The plant was opened as Royal Naval Torpedo Factory Arrochar, abbreviated to RNTF Arrochar, under the control of Chief Gunner J.D. O’Meara. It was also referred to variously as RNAD Arrochar, Arrochar Torpedo Testing Station and Arrochar Torpedo Range. The term RNTF and RNAD (Royal Naval Armament Depot) would eventually be dropped in 1965 and replaced with DM – Defence Munitions Centre. Only RNAD Coulport retains the original designation. Built in 1963 for the Polaris programme it effectively made Arrochar obsolete as a military ordinance depot with the introduction of nuclear ballistic missile technology and is currently home to the the United Kingdom’s stock of Trident nuclear warheads.











During the war development of the first British electric torpedo, the Mk11, began. This eventually resulted in the BIDDER torpedo, subsequently renamed the Mk20. The first production of the Mk20 was ranged in July 1956. In 1959 the first GROG torpedo was fired, which was a further development of the Mk20 and eventually became known as the Mk23. The last Mk20 was fired in 1966 and the last Mk23 in 1969. Various projects were developed in the post war years and although many of these failed to come into production, ONGAR proved successful. 











During the period 1960 to 1976 this torpedo, now known as the Mk24, was tested and ranged at Arrochar. The most recent years have been spent almost exclusively ranging Mk8 torpedoes. The range helped to develop many different marks of torpedo but one that didn’t succeed was the Mk12, which was fuelled with the explosive hydrogen peroxide (which also powered the Blue Streak ICBM). When a prototype Mk12 exploded at Arrochar it was cancelled. However many other electrically-powered torpedos were tested and the more modern types such as the Mk24 and Mk8 Mod 4 were only phased out in the early 1990’s.











Apart from ranging torpedoes RNTR Arrochar was also directly involved in the preparation and supply of torpedoes to the Fleet until that duty was taken over by RNAD Coulport. This involved HM Submarines coming alongside Arrochar jetty to conduct Discharge Weapon System Trials. On these occasions upward of 40 torpedoes were embarked. Approximately 18 torpedoes would be discharged in upper Loch Long, set to run for 1000yards, with the balance of the torpedoes being fired in Inchmarnock Waters. Torpedoes required for the Submarine Commanders’ Course, previously known as the COQC, were supplied exclusively from RNTR Arrochar.











As the years advanced torpedo technology advanced with it. Today’s sophisticated torpedoes are required to operate in much greater depths of water and are capable of being guided to their target. As Upper Loch Long could no longer provide the type of hydrographic environment needed to test these weapons the Range was made redundant. RNTF Arrochar finally ceased torpedo work on the 30th November 1986, with the last of its duties transferring to RNAD Coulport. Mr Peter Gagg, Superintendent at Coulport officially closed the depot on the 19th December 1986.





















Having been scheduled for complete demolition in June 2007 the derelict range was the victim of an arson attack (surprise surprise) the following month so work completely halted, then never resumed. As a result most of the range was a badly torn up, half destroyed bomb site. Time and the weather had also taken their toll on the remaining structures. As of February 2013 the site is now being demolished to make way for a £70 million 5-star holiday resort. 






Thanks again to Spiritwalker for the development news. (All stock images © of their respected sources). Enjoy


----------



## MrDan (Feb 21, 2013)

I really liked the then & now photo


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2013)

It will be interesting to see the delvelopment,great photos.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 21, 2013)

Now that was a dam good report, just how I like them.


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 22, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Now that was a dam good report, just how I like them.



Thanks for the comments guys. And cheers Mr Night Crawler. I really enjoyed visiting the torpedo range. It's on the route to my hometown, driven passed it time and again. I even remember it hitting the local paper when it caught fire. It's a shame it's gone, a hundred years of local history snuffed out. I know the place was like walking through ground zero but it was unique for what it was, that made it a bit special. 

I've said this before I'm sure but lately places have been getting demo'd/redeveloped just months after I visit. I place can be derelict for years until I turn up, take some pictures. Six months later it's gone. Is my timing really good or am I unwittingly the omen of Scottish urbex? I hope it's the former


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 22, 2013)

It will be sad to see this bit of history go



flyboys90 said:


> It will be interesting to see the delvelopment,great photos.



there's some bumph here
http://issuu.com/archial/docs/ben_a...issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 22, 2013)

Really great pics and report..
Love number 3 and the last , beautiful scenery!
Thanks ..


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 22, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> It will be sad to see this bit of history go
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stealthstar79 said:


> Really great pics and report..
> Love number 3 and the last , beautiful scenery!
> Thanks ..



Thanks for the comments guys an gals, appreciated. It's a beautiful area to wander about. I'm quite lucky, whole family's from that neck of the woods. 

Cheers for the link too oldscrote. It'll be interesting to see if this new resort can sustain itself. I'm just glad I finally got round to checkin the place out while I still had a chance.


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 22, 2013)

last picture is unbelievable fantastic work pal


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 23, 2013)

Menzo1982 said:


> last picture is unbelievable fantastic work pal



Really appreciate that mate, cheers! I'm particularly proud of that one


----------



## Harry (Feb 28, 2013)

Cracking report, interesting site, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2013)

Super pix and I'm a real sucker for in-depth reports that go into all the history. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fraz13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Great report man, Been a wander here a few times and always enjoyed it, Had a wee look yesterday on the way by and its nearly all gone, only the peir and the building on it left, All the houses have been flattened, I took some pics but dont think anyone would find a pile of rubble interesting so I''ll leave it lol Look forward to seeing it develope into something new.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 3, 2013)

A good, well researched back story caps a fine site report. Very enjoyable, thanks


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks very much guys, glad you enjoyed it. Tonne of info to pull up on the place despite its size. Was fascinating to research


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2013)

Great report mate. I liked that.


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 7, 2013)

Been past a few times in the last couple of weeks, the site's taped off and the demolition guys look to be busy. Interesting to see the history of the place!


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheers for the comments guys. Aye it'll be all but gone by now. Another Scottish derp erased.


----------



## caiman (Mar 28, 2013)

Good research there and pics also.

Holiday resort for who? I cannot work out what the target market would be.


----------

